
I'm creating this fb group so it's easier to rent a place as a remote developer - MarvelousWololo
https://www.facebook.com/groups/657254981406899
======
MarvelousWololo
as a remote dev i usually do my bookings on airbnb or booking but sometimes i
wish the place i rented were specifically target for tech people. like with
good, fast and reliable internet connections. good and easy access to public
transportation. and inspiring views. i wonder if there are other remote devs
around here who would be interested by that.

~~~
MarvelousWololo
also i'm trying to make it as open as possible to like minded folks, so i've
put this little repo together so if you feel like editing something about the
description about the facebook group itself, just open a pr:
[https://github.com/MarvelousWololo/fifteen-to-
thirty/issues](https://github.com/MarvelousWololo/fifteen-to-thirty/issues)

